

Facebook's Next Interface - efader
http://www.trendslate.com/2011/08/02/the-future-facebook-interface/
With the acquisition of Push Pop Press, this provides a glimpse into what is next for Facebook and how they will differentiate themselves yet again from other social networks.
======
efader
They will leverage them to innovate on the interface

